# Tamron launches the finest lens in its history with the new fixed focal lens, the SP 35mm F/1.4 Di USD (Model F045), for full-frame DSLR cameras.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 3, 2019)

> *Press Release:*
> Tamron’s SP (Superior Performance) lens series was born in 1979, based on the concept of delivering lenses for taking the perfect picture for those who love photography. This year marks the 40th anniversary of the series. In celebration, Tamron has developed the 35mm F/1.4 (Model F045), the distillation of Tamron’s accumulated lens-making expertise and craftsmanship. This orthodox fixed focal lens, which some consider the most desirable of all interchangeable lenses, is the embodiment of all the optical technology and manufacturing know-how Tamron has developed to date.
> 
> The 35mm F1.4’s (Model F045) unprecedented high-resolution image quality and beautiful, appealing background bokeh let photographers capture any scene down to the finest details. The external lens barrel was developed through a tireless pursuit of operability and durability, focusing constantly on the needs of photographers. This lens is equipped with a large F/1.4 aperture and high-speed...



Continue reading...


----------



## genriquez (Jun 3, 2019)

I've owned the Tamron 35mm, 45mm, 85mm and the 70-200 2.8 G2. 

I'm hoping that the 35mm 1.4 is built similar to the 85mm and 70-200 2.8 G2: sharp, fast, minimal CA. No AF issues with the prime but the zoom really needed AFMA.

I found the Tamron 35mm 1.8 VC interesting with close MFD and higher than average magnification ratio but it was slow compared to the canon 35mm f2 IS.

The Tamron 45mm 1.8 VC was a great focal length but very slow to focus.

The Tamron 35mm and 45mm are definitely older so I expect that Tamron will put the new tech into this prime.


----------



## matthew_r (Jun 3, 2019)

did they just actually write "...to create the ‘ultimate lens’...said the person responsible for product planning." ??? 

That's like saying "my mom says I take nice pictures."


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 3, 2019)

This looks very promising and considering Tamron's recent track record I am sure it will be an outstanding lens. However, the major disappointment for me is that apparently it does NOT have vibration compensation. I find this surprising as that would have been a major selling point over the Canon equivalent. The other advantage is of course price; the Tamron is less expensive. But for those who could afford either, it seems to me that VC would have won over potential Canon buyers who now have no reason to buy this over the Canon version. (It is also a reason for some buyers to stick with Tamron's existing f/1.8 version that does have VC).


----------



## genriquez (Jun 3, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> This looks very promising and considering Tamron's recent track record I am sure it will be an outstanding lens. However, the major disappointment for me is that apparently it does NOT have vibration compensation. I find this surprising as that would have been a major selling point over the Canon equivalent. The other advantage is of course price; the Tamron is less expensive. But for those who could afford either, it seems to me that VC would have won over potential Canon buyers who now have no reason to buy this over the Canon version. (It is also a reason for some buyers to stick with Tamron's existing f/1.8 version that does have VC).



True VC would be nice but I'm guessing the compromise would be the added weight with all that glass. I don't think any 35mm 1.4 lens has image stabilization. The only 1.4 lens that has IS (from my current brain) is the 85mm 1.4 L IS. It already looks like the Tamron 1.4 is heavier than the canon 35mm mark ii.

Looks like I'll keep my canon 35mm f2 IS since this Tamron doesn't have VC.


----------



## Joules (Jun 3, 2019)

The ~ 1K 35mm market is getting quite crowded. Looks like this sits nicely between the Sigma 35mm 1.4 and Bigma 40mm 1.4 Art lenses.

Curious if that will also be true for the image quality.


----------



## slclick (Jun 3, 2019)

If it's better than the SP 85, it will be amazing. I will get one.


----------



## navastronia (Jun 3, 2019)

Joules said:


> The ~ 1K 35mm market is getting quite crowded. Looks like this sits nicely between the Sigma 35mm 1.4 and Bigma 40mm 1.4 Art lenses.
> 
> Curious if that will also be true for the image quality.


Yeah, I’m curious why they’re choosing to compete for this segment. Like MrFotoFool said above, why not give it IS and release it at $1200-1400, where its only competitor (1.4 + weather sealing) is Canon, whose lens lacks stabilization?


MrFotoFool said:


> This looks very promising and considering Tamron's recent track record I am sure it will be an outstanding lens. However, the major disappointment for me is that apparently it does NOT have vibration compensation. I find this surprising as that would have been a major selling point over the Canon equivalent. The other advantage is of course price; the Tamron is less expensive. But for those who could afford either, it seems to me that VC would have won over potential Canon buyers who now have no reason to buy this over the Canon version. (It is also a reason for some buyers to stick with Tamron's existing f/1.8 version that does have VC).


----------



## slclick (Jun 3, 2019)

This lens has been anticipated for some time now and touted as Tamron's finest optics yet. I think the lack of stabilization falls into the camp of VC/IS is for tele primarily and they want to showcase the other optical aspects and keep it from being too large. The 85 is a great lens but it is very heavy. I am very satisfies by the images I can get with it and from what I hear and read, the 35 will be far better. I expect a 35 1.4L ll rival with newer coatings and Canon level AF in a 3rd party lens.


----------



## padam (Jun 3, 2019)

sample image

Even heavier than the EF 35/1.4 L II

I don't mind if a 85/1.4 or 1.2 is big and heavy, but with a 35/1.4 that works well at close-range, it might matter more in some cases.


----------



## BillB (Jun 4, 2019)

navastronia said:


> Yeah, I’m curious why they’re choosing to compete for this segment. Like MrFotoFool said above, why not give it IS and release it at $1200-1400, where its only competitor (1.4 + weather sealing) is Canon, whose lens lacks stabilization?


Not too many f1.4 lenses with stabilization out there, especially from 3rd party manufacturers. At f1.4 a tripod might more sense anyway.


----------



## tmc784 (Jun 4, 2019)

made in Japan ?


----------



## jd7 (Jun 4, 2019)

Will be very interesting to see how good it is, but it's heavier than the 35L II and the 35 Art and it's not cheap (albeit it cheaper than the 35L II) so it better be very good indeed!


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 4, 2019)

slclick said:


> This lens has been anticipated for some time now and touted as Tamron's finest optics yet.



Why has this lens from Tamron been anticipated? Has there really been that much demand for a Tamron lens?


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 4, 2019)

BillB said:


> Not too many f1.4 lenses with stabilization out there, especially from 3rd party manufacturers. At f1.4 a tripod might more sense anyway.


I have the Canon 35mm f/1.4L II. I'm a shaky guy (getting older), but have been very happy with the images without the IS that I get hand held even at f/1.4. Of course, IS would be great. I loved it (VC) when I had the Tamron 15-30. However it seems, at least in my case, that the shorter focal lengths don't need it so much. At longer focal lengths, like my 135 f/2L... I would really want IS in the next iteration if I ever replace it. I just can't get used to a tripod for what I do.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 4, 2019)

wsmith96 said:


> Why has this lens from Tamron been anticipated? Has there really been that much demand for a Tamron lens?


It seems Tamron has been putting out some really good stuff the last few years. So probably so. Their price points for the quality they offer is very attractive to some.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 4, 2019)

Seeing all these "panzer-lenses" getting heavier and heavier, I enjoy my excellent tiny little Leica Summilux 1,4/35 Asph. more and more (320 grams). Discrete street-photography is almost impossible with these bricks, no matter how good they may be.... 
Yes, I know, no AF, no auto-diaphragm, but beautiful colors, highest contrast and extreme sharpness matter more to me!
But I also love my EF 100/400 IS II !


----------



## padam (Jun 4, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Seeing all these "panzer-lenses" getting heavier and heavier, I enjoy my excellent tiny little Leica Summilux 1,4/35 Asph. more and more (320 grams). Discrete street-photography is almost impossible with these bricks, no matter how good they may be...


Everything has its drawbacks, focusing quickly and accurately is quite difficult with the Lux and speed also matters in street photography.
To be fair, even the 35/2 Summicron-SL is quite big, especially for an f/2 lens for mirrorless, but not as big as these.

The Nikon Z and RF Canon 35/1.8 are not much bigger either, although they just don't have the same image quality, they are not interested in making "flagship" lenses with a slower aperture, f/1.4 (or better) will remain the distinguishing attribute.


----------



## slclick (Jun 6, 2019)

$899 USD


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 6, 2019)

Even though I wish it had vibration compensation, I still may get this lens. My standard zoom and wide angle zoom are both f4 and it would be nice to have a larger aperture wide angle lens. Given Tamron's recent track record and their claims of this being their best lens yet, it could be the one.


----------



## slclick (Jun 6, 2019)

$750 less than the Canon mark ll, it will be very interesting to hear about the comparisons when Bryan, Dustin and other reputable reviewers get their hands on it.


----------



## degos (Jun 7, 2019)

BillB said:


> Not too many f1.4 lenses with stabilization out there, especially from 3rd party manufacturers. At f1.4 a tripod might more sense anyway.



Well yes, that's the point of the quizzical responses. They seem to have abandoned the nice line of unique 1.8 VC lenses they were building, instead of continuing down to a 28 / 24 / 18 and going up to a 100. Instead they're getting into a dick-waving competition against Canon, Sigma and Tokina in the 35mm 1.4 space. Why?


----------



## genriquez (Jun 7, 2019)

degos said:


> Well yes, that's the point of the quizzical responses. They seem to have abandoned the nice line of unique 1.8 VC lenses they were building, instead of continuing down to a 28 / 24 / 18 and going up to a 100. Instead they're getting into a dick-waving competition against Canon, Sigma and Tokina in the 35mm 1.4 space. Why?



Are prime lenses in the 35mm / 50mm / 85mm range more desired than 24mm/28mm? I wish they had a 24mm but when I think about it I wouldn't use it too much.


----------



## slclick (Jun 7, 2019)

There are classic Prime lens trinities but everyone's needs and interests very so much I do not think the market is solely based upon them any longer. I am one of those in what used to be a minority that prefers 28 over 24...it's not so crazy these days. 40 is also one of my favorite focal lengths. The other factor is that going that wide is usually covered by any one of the fantastic ultra wide zooms available and only for specific and not general needs is a 'fast' wide needed. (astro for one)


----------



## stevelee (Jun 7, 2019)

slclick said:


> There are classic Prime lens trinities but everyone's needs and interests very so much I do not think the market is solely based upon them any longer. I am one of those in what used to be a minority that prefers 28 over 24...it's not so crazy these days. 40 is also one of my favorite focal lengths. The other factor is that going that wide is usually covered by any one of the fantastic ultra wide zooms available and only for specific and not general needs is a 'fast' wide needed. (astro for one)


My first 35mm camera was a rangefinder with a 45mm lens. I took many of my all-time best pictures with it. The slides have faded somewhat, but the black and white negatives and prints still look good. When I finally got an SLR, I accumulated a good range of prime lenses. Zooms were not so great back then. I found that my trinity was 28, 85, and 200. If those were along, I didn’t miss the others. These days 24 is the new 28 for me. In traveling I find that the 24-100mm equivalent of the G7X II covers almost everything, and the exceptions are almost always covered by stitching to get a wider effect. Likewise, the kit 24-105mm on the 6D2 is my “walkabout” lens. With the 16-35 and the 100-400, I am satisfied with the range covered. I realize that I’ve never taken all three lenses anywhere at the same time or taken any two of them with one of my primes. Most of the time I have enough of an idea what I will shoot that I take just the one lens I need. Probably all of that says more about me than about the market or anything relating to anyone else.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 7, 2019)

slclick said:


> This lens has been anticipated for some time now and touted as Tamron's finest optics yet. I think the lack of stabilization falls into the camp of VC/IS is for tele primarily and they want to showcase the other optical aspects and keep it from being too large. The 85 is a great lens but it is very heavy. I am very satisfies by the images I can get with it and from what I hear and read, the 35 will be far better. I expect a 35 1.4L ll rival with newer coatings and Canon level AF in a 3rd party lens.


Let's not forget that Tamron's wonderful 15-30 has VC, but that lens is a beast and "only" f/2.8. The VC worked very well on the one I had. Due to my great experience with that lens I would be willing to consider Tamron again in the future.


----------



## slclick (Jun 7, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Let's not forget that Tamron's wonderful 15-30 has VC, but that lens is a beast and "only" f/2.8. The VC worked very well on the one I had. Due to my great experience with that lens I would be willing to consider Tamron again in the future.


I am completely surprised that the 85 SP does not get more accolades. It is a marvel of a lens, I liken it to my 135 f/2L. The color, the contrast, sharpness and amazing AF speed and accuracy for a 3rd party lens. If the 35 1.4 is better as they say, it will be a giant slayer (EF 351.4L ll)


----------



## lloyd709 (Jun 10, 2019)

And still not a single 65 1.2, 1.4 or 1.8 out there!!!!!


----------



## slclick (Jun 10, 2019)

lloyd709 said:


> And still not a single 65 1.2, 1.4 or 1.8 out there!!!!!


Shoot crop with a 40! (ok, there aren't any that 'fast' I know but you are the first 65mm fan I have heard, it may take a while for that petition to get enough signatures)


----------



## jd7 (Jun 11, 2019)

slclick said:


> Shoot crop with a 40! (ok, there aren't any that 'fast' I know but you are the first 65mm fan I have heard, it may take a while for that petition to get enough signatures)


I reckon a 65 f/1.4 or 65 f/1.2 might be good! I've been saying for a while that I'd be interested in a fast prime around 60 to 65 mm. I reckon 35, 60/65 and 135 might make a good set.

And I remember seeing this article a while ago too 
https://petapixel.com/2018/11/23/dear-camera-cos-please-make-a-fast-lens-between-50mm-and-85mm/


----------



## woodman411 (Jun 17, 2019)

I have (or had) Tamron 35 VC, 45 VC, 24-70 G2, 70-200 G2. Just a few things to know if one is new to Tamrons. Most (and probably all) Tamrons are not really suitable for video, since the aperture is not stepless, resulting in very noticeable clicking noise as the aperture changes, easily picked up by an external Rode mic attached to the hotshoe. The workaround is to use fixed-aperture, but then the autofocus noise is also noticeable, much more than any Canon EF or RF lens I have (I've experienced this on the 35/45 primes, and the 24-70 G2). The bigger issue but probably not as consistent is autofocus accuracy. It is hit-and-miss for me on the 5d4, and the 70-200 G2 was significantly less accurate (so much so that I returned it). However, on the R, it is much more accurate versus the 5d4, although not as good as RF lenses. Tamron religiously does not honor warranties for gray market purchases, whereas Canon usually does, and the only lens that broke on me (and I baby all of my lenses) was a Tamron 35 VC. As one comment brought out, the 70-200 G2 is one of the first SP lenses made in China, where usually SP lenses are made in Japan. New factory usually means growing pains with QC, maybe not a concern depending on your point of view. The current design of Tamron lenses uses a flat smooth black surface that is easy to mark and scratch, wish they would go with the Canon EF textured material that is more resilient to markings (I have the same complaint against EFM lenses). And finally, check IQ versus Canon and don't assume it's close, sometimes it is (eg. 24-70 f/2.8) and sometimes it is not (eg. 15-30 f/2.8), reference: https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1426


----------



## Durf (Jun 17, 2019)

slclick said:


> I am completely surprised that the 85 SP does not get more accolades. It is a marvel of a lens, I liken it to my 135 f/2L. The color, the contrast, sharpness and amazing AF speed and accuracy for a 3rd party lens. If the 35 1.4 is better as they say, it will be a giant slayer (EF 351.4L ll)



I have both the Tamron 45mm and 85mm 1.8's and they are razor sharp and awesome lenses. Both are my two main primes and the 45mm is almost always on my main shooter. It would take a lot for me to replace either one.
The 45mm is so good I'm not even interested in Tamrons new 35mm. My 45mm turns into a 35mm simply by taking two steps backwards! lol

ADDED: Plus I wouldn't want this new 35mm simply because it doesn't have VC.....


----------

